# Norms Odds and Sods



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I thought I'd start this as a place to post up pics of stuff I've painted just because I felt like it, a random selection of stuff.

First up is a couple of Eldar minis, a Harlequin and a Fugly warlock mini that I've been using to test out ideas on.

So, first up, the Harlequin



















This one took me quite a few goes to get right, the red/orange blend was a nightmare and to be honest I'm still not 100% happy with it. I've still got a few bits here and there to sort out by I'm fairly happy with how he's coming along.

Now the fugly Warlock










This one is still a WIP, I was talking the other day about how far you could take the concept of a limited pallette and decided to give the bare minimum of three colours a go and I've ended up with a monochrome eldar.
The blends really don't seem to photograph well, the are a thousand times smoother in real life, honest!
I'm still not sure, I think it needs a flash of colour but a couple of other people have seen it and seem to quite like it:shok:

So, C&C welcome as always.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Quite like that "monochrome" Warlock... Makes me think of that "ghost" Craftworld... Tallasar, or some such?


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

I like the Warlock mini I just painted one for my Army (shameless plug of my PLOG, see the link below). I don't really like the Monochrome look tho, maybe if you used a different 3 colours. I'm seeing black, white and silver there. White and silver aren't really different enough IMHO to count as different colours. The silver gets lost, and he just looks black and white. Maybe, change the silver out for gold. 

The Harlequin on the other hand looks great. Love the dynamic pose in the mini and the paint job looks well done.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

A mini my good wife picked up for me earlier today, Brother Captain Stern. 
After much filing and cleaning off of flash and mold lines he's primed base coated and I'm starting on the armour. I don't like NMM (mostly because I can't do it and I'm man enough to admit that!) and I didn't want to just paint him silver so I trying a Space Wolves grey approach, just to be different.



















So there he is, more to come soon!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Two days in, he would be finished but my brush just had a fit and now looks like it's got an afro!
Only some details and the base left to do.










I'm very happy so far but what do the Heretics think?


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Love the GK Power Sword. Out of interest - I think a high contrast base would really make him stand out - whats your plans for basing them?


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm still faffing with the base at the moment, I think it's going to come down to raiding my bits box and seeing what I can come up with.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice stuff mate. I would look at a few brighter colours for the marine, but thats personal taste as opposed to a comment. 

Well done.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I think you're right, I might try going back over the red to see if I can get it to brighten up a bit, I'm just a bit worried that using orange will make it too bright.
I'll give it a go later.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I think I like the monochrome. It could look good on a whole bunch of models - like a see of undifferentiated foes.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Something new I've been plugging away at for the the last couple of days, a War/Necro Sphynx (not sure which is which)
I have made the epic mistake of thinking it would be a good idea to work in sections, D'oh!
I turned it round earlier and nearly cried when I realised that I still have the other side of the rib cage to do!










He's coming along slowly but I'm happy so far.

C&C welcome as always!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Sorry for the double post but I thought I should also let people know about this stuff










Don't buy it, it's shite!

It will not go on smooth, no matter how much you shake the can it sprays as and when it feels like it and the primer never seems to fully dry. It some how stays tacky for days and is a nightmare to paint over. It is quite possibly the worst primer I have ever used!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Started on the head dress section, it's enough to send you cross eyed all the little triangles (how the hell people do them free hand on Harlequins is beyond me!).










The green is coming along OK, if a little slow, the end result I want is for it to look like a shiny beetle shell so I've still got to blend up to a bright yellow colour on some spots. 










A bit like that, so many, many glazes to go!


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I was about to say...."wow! that looks like that one shiny green beetle!"
The paint job on the sphinx thing looks really really good!~ 
I want one to paint now. Hahaha!~ looking forward to it being finished!!!~


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Thank you!

So far it's been an exercise is extreme patience, I've painted so many layers of green and yellow that my eyes are going funny. 
The finished article could be some way off!


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

It's looking great so far norm. Fantastic work!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I haven't posted anything here for a while so here are the results of an all night painting marathon to get this commission done in time, apparently it's a Warp Wolf, I know bugger all about Hordes!











Quite a nice mini but I prefer painting SM sized stuff really, never going to be a fan of painting big lumps.

For some reason the image isn't cropped on here but it is on photobucket!?!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Norm, these are bloody magnificent. Really interested in seeing the sphinx completed. The warp wolf looks great. Most impressive


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the feed back, it good to hear people like these, thanks!

Another commission job I thought I'd post just to prove that not everything I paint is dark and grubby looking.










A command squad of smurfs done at basic table top level.

C&C welcome as always!


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Great looking stuff you have here bud! Your 'basic tabletop' quality is very nice! :biggrin: Still, the wolf thingie and that necrosphinx... Dude, those are amazing. Do you have an update on the necrosphinx? I ask as those WIPS are outstanding! Keep up the good works!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I've put the sphynx on the back burner at the moment but hopefully will be able to get back to working on it again soon, thanks for the rep and encouragement, it really is appreciated.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Those look awesome Norm!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks Djinn:biggrin:

Here's a couple of wips nearing completion.

First up another character mini for my KOB army










And a Stern a friend asked me to paint after seeing the sphynx, I still need to darken the shading and brighten the highlights but its coming along nicely!










As always, C&C welcome!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Another post another Harlequin!

I painted this over the last couple of days as a bit of a break and a motivator to get on with doing the Arab Marauder that is slowly destroying my sanity:shok:




























Sorry the last pic is a little blurry!

The diamond pattern on the coat was supposed to look less defined than it has come out, I wanted sort of a ghost effect (if that makes any sense) so I might have to go over it with some more washes to dull it down some more.

All-in-all I'm pretty happy with how he's come out but what do the Heretics think?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey Norm,

I believe the The effect you're going for on the sphinx is almost achievable out of the bottle. There is a paint/glaze that I have seen for sale at my local art supply store that gives that sort of iridescent effect. The only caveats are that I think it might be an oil paint. (There is a winsor newton one I found on line but its more like a glittery paint, and not what I saw previously)

I'll try to find out what it was. And I'm betting an iridescent finish over a well done blend will look pretty sharp.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I haven't posted anything in bloody ages here so here's a quick snippet of my entry in the unofficial painting throwdown.










More pics after the judging.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Defiler! Looks pretty cool


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice lightning effect man. I can't wait to see the whole piece!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I was thinking of maybe posting a tut on how to do it, it's a surprisingly easy technique that gives a pretty good effect for how simple it is. 

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I haven't posted anything in bloody ages! 

It's surprising just how quickly I fall out of practice and into bad habits but these are some odds and sods I've been working on recently.

Black Templars Champion




























I cocked up the freehand cross but its all practice and hopefully it will be better next time.

A Chaos Sorcerer on beastie



















I'm still working on this one but I'm happy with how he's coming along.

And some CSM I've been messing around with, the new white paint (white scars?) from GW is a lot better than the old stuff, less prone to going chalky.




























White still seems to be a pig to get right but I'm enjoying the process at the moment.

C&C welcome, as always!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the spotted haunches on the Manticore.

The white looks quite smooth so far.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

While all the work here is good I really love the green on that sphinx.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks Wraith, I really must crack on and finish that model. The green was fairly easy to do, just incredibly time consuming. Its built up using glazes of dark angels and scorpion greens, then washed back with glazes of chaos black. If anyone's got any suggestions for thinning the paints other than with water it could help a lot, they need to be really thinned down and the risk of them splitting is a pain in the arse.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Just found this photo, painted this guy quite a while ago.










He's my first adventure into Scibor miniatures, very pleased with him if I'm honest. The glowing green eye hasn't photographed well at all, it looks much better IRL.


----------



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

:so_happy:I really love the blue with the contrast of bronzeish colour armour. Very very nice and love the contrast all around.


----------

